# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wie heeft ervaring met pms?

## Maaike

Helaas heb ik zeer erge mate last van PMS. Het is zelfs zo heftig dat ik zelfmoordgedachten heb tijdens de tien dagen voor de menstruatie. :'( Nou heb ik eens rondgekeken op internet over dit onderwerp en ik kwam iets interessants tegen. Namelijk dat hormonen zouden, kunnen helpen hiertegen. Met name Progesteron. Zijn er vrouwen die hier ervaring mee hebben, en zo ja, was dat positief of negatief?
Alvast bedankt voor je reactie!  :Wink:

----------


## ate

[FONT=Optima] :angry: 
Jammer dat er geen reaties zijn, ik hb nl dezelfde klachtem :angry:

----------


## Gast: jolanda

> _Originally posted by Maaike_@20-01-2003, 19:02:56
> * Helaas heb ik zeer erge mate last van PMS. Het is zelfs zo heftig dat ik zelfmoordgedachten heb tijdens de tien dagen voor de menstruatie. :&#39;( Nou heb ik eens rondgekeken op internet over dit onderwerp en ik kwam iets interessants tegen. Namelijk dat hormonen zouden, kunnen helpen hiertegen. Met name Progesteron. Zijn er vrouwen die hier ervaring mee hebben, en zo ja, was dat positief of negatief?
> Alvast bedankt voor je reactie&#33; *


 bij mij wordt er ook gezegd dat ik last heb van pms
heb afgelopen maandag een mirena spiraaltje laten zetten
ben benieuwd of het nu beter gaat
vindt het ook moeilijk om hier meer over te weten tekomen hoop op reacties

----------


## pandabeer9

> Helaas heb ik zeer erge mate last van PMS. Het is zelfs zo heftig dat ik zelfmoordgedachten heb tijdens de tien dagen voor de menstruatie. :'( Nou heb ik eens rondgekeken op internet over dit onderwerp en ik kwam iets interessants tegen. Namelijk dat hormonen zouden, kunnen helpen hiertegen. Met name Progesteron. Zijn er vrouwen die hier ervaring mee hebben, en zo ja, was dat positief of negatief?
> Alvast bedankt voor je reactie!


Hoi Maaike,

Ik heb zelf precies hetzelfde. Bij mij is heel erg: Benauwd, hartkloppingen, veel huilen en ben heel snel boos, soms heb ik neiging om alles om mij heen kapot te maken. Dit is inderdaad PMS, maar wat ik zelf aan moet doen weet ik ook niet. Hormonnen slikken is niet gezond, dat kan zelfs gewaarlijk zijn. Als ik jou was zou ik dat eerst goed onderzoeken of je lichaam deze hormonnen aan kan.

Succes,

Eni

----------


## Happy Peter

Hoi,
Kijk eens op www.biohealthchip.com. Daar hebben ze het over een chip die je hormoonhuishouding regelt (BioHealthChip-Women). Niks spuiten of slikken en het werkt ca 4 maanden. Gewoon omhangen schijnt genoeg te zijn. Succes,
 :Smile:  Peter

----------


## Pam

Ik weet het niet!!!
Happy Peter raad iedereen voor alles eenchip aan en laten we wel wezen als dat ding voor alles hielp was het toch een wereld wonder.
Geld maakt meer kapot dan ons lief is!

----------


## WeeWee

@Happy Peter.

Aangezien je zelf mensen oproep op een andere thread om mee te doen aan een double blind onderzoek t.b.v. biohealthchip lijk je me nou niet echt een onafhankelijke consument

Het zou je me niks verbazen als je volledige naam dan ook H.P. Dijkhuizen is

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn oplossing tegen mijn PMS is heel simpel gebleken...
Na vaak bij mijn huisarts te hebben gezeten;vaak creperend van de pijn en vanalles geprobeerd,kwamen we tot een héél simpel besluit....
de pil doorslikken!!

Ik heb er heel veel over opgezocht en het kan absoluut geen kwaad...de stopperiode is zelfs enkel maar bij het opkomen van de pil ingevoerd om de kerk en andere tegenstanders tegemoet te komen!!

Ik slik zo'n 4 tot 6 maanden(de diana35)door,zonder stoppen en daarna kies ik een voor mij gunstige periode om mijn regels te krijgen...en wat blijkt?
Ik doe dit nu al zeker 8 tot 10 jaar..geen enkele arts heeft me daar ooit negatief over aangesproken...en ALS ik nu mijn regels krijg ben ik enkel maar één dag even mottig en humeurig meer...alle andere klachten die ik had(PMS)zijn foetsie;JOEPIE!!

Kan het iedereen aanraden,maar ligt er wel aan welke pil je gebruikt,Diana35 en soortgelijken is geen probleem,maar ik weet niet hoe het zit met die 'fasen-pil' :Embarrassment: verleg plegen met je huisarts is het beste!!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

ook Naproxen(op recept) en nurofen 400 kunnen goed helpen tegen de pijn,daarnaast heb ik vroeger uit het kruidvat nog iets goeds gehad;femapirin heet 't volgens mij(liladoosje):spediaal voor menstratiepijnen en hoofdpijn vr de vrouw...hier in Belgie maken ze op tv nu ook reclame voor zoiets gelijks..ik geloof dat dat perdofemina heet...
Ik heb nu een stopweek ingelast en ik heb dat voor mij heel simpel opgelost...mijn ventje 4dagen vissen gestuurd en ik mijn zetel verbouwd tot een heerlijk,superwarm bedje en zoveel mogelijk slapen!!

grtjs Ag

----------


## Ducky22

Wat is precies pms??

----------


## Agnes574

PMS staat voor;Pre Menstrueel Syndroom.

Menstruatieklachten dus voor de menstruatie begint;zoals erge buikpijn,krampen,hoofdpijn,ziektegevoel,slapte, depressieve gedachten...etc

Grtjs Agnes

----------

